# Has anyone really let you have it, and called you out on your x,y,z?



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

How did you feel?

Someone did that to me today, and although she saw in me what was also within herself (know it all, narcissist, etc), darn if it didn't ring true. I was already blocked, so it was too late to tell her, but it probably would have come off as more narcissism on my part. ;P

I'm kind of a jerk, especially with other women. I don't feel real connected to any of them, because I'm obsessed with dogs, and they want to talk about feelings and stuff, so I may sort of... steam roll over them, like: "Look at this new picture of my puppy!!!" :love2: and completely disregard whatever drivel (lol) they were going on about. 

yep. she might have hit it right on the nose. :stick:

So, what are your quirks? Has anyone ever called you out on them?


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

This made me literally LOL because I know *exactly* what you mean about other women and having an obsession with dogs. I have never been called out on anything like that, yet anyway, but I can relate. People, mostly women, have definitely rolled their eyes or started walking the other way when they see me coming sometimes. And I am known as "that dog person" at work for sure. There is really only 2 females I can even tolerate at work, 1 who just lets me go on and on about my dogs and the other is someone just as snarky as I am. Most people don't want to hear it from me (everyone here has "pets" and I am constantly lecturing about not feeding grocery store filler crap to their dogs, etc..).

I do have a good understanding of what I know and what I don't know when it comes to our beloved pooches and try to seek info from people like you and the other mods and people in the know to increase my knowledge all the time. I can't deal with stupid and had to get off of FB and just completely went off on someone earlier for being stupid (sorry there is no other way to say it). 

Maybe I've only never been called out because I really don't associate with anyone else and choose to spend all my time with my dogs/hubs and no one else. Even the people at the rescue I volunteer with try my patience but I'm there for the dogs so I muddle through it. 

Anyway, that was a whole lot of drivel to make the basic point that I am with you sister.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Ciaramama said:


> This made me literally LOL because I know *exactly* what you mean about other women and having an obsession with dogs. I have never been called out on anything like that, yet anyway, but I can relate. People, mostly women, have definitely rolled their eyes or started walking the other way when they see me coming sometimes. And I am known as "that dog person" at work for sure. There is really only 2 females I can even tolerate at work, 1 who just lets me go on and on about my dogs and the other is someone just as snarky as I am. Most people don't want to hear it from me (everyone here has "pets" and I am constantly lecturing about not feeding grocery store filler crap to their dogs, etc..).
> 
> I do have a good understanding of what I know and what I don't know when it comes to our beloved pooches and try to seek info from people like you and the other mods and people in the know to increase my knowledge all the time. I can't deal with stupid and had to get off of FB and just completely went off on someone earlier for being stupid (sorry there is no other way to say it).
> 
> ...


HaHa! Not since I worked in Animal Control have I had good friends at work. People at work do ask me for advice on their dogs, though. But they often don't like the answers! LOL. There is an AmBully breeder here that does talk dogs with me on the regular.. but he's a dude.


----------

